# bulk ammo?



## ghostman (Dec 11, 2014)

anyone know any sites that sells ammo in bulk? Specifically 22LR


----------



## Broncosfan (Mar 2, 2014)

There are several that sell it. The problem right now is getting it once its posted on their website in only last a few minutes to a few hours most of the time. Some brands last longer because more buyers are more picky about what they buy now. Cabelas has it most weeks. It also depends where you live if you can buy ammo over the internet. I


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

How much is bulk?

My advice is to start in the late 90's or so and buy a brick every other week or whenever you or your wife goes to the Walmart. Then once or twice a year buy 5 or 10 bricks. Shoot when you get the urge. Do this every year for a long time and you should be in good shape on .22lr.

I know someone who did this and they have all they need! :anonymous:


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

22lr ammo rimfire


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Broncosfan said:


> There are several that sell it. The problem right now is getting it once its posted on their website in only last a few minutes to a few hours most of the time. Some brands last longer because more buyers are more picky about what they buy now. Cabelas has it most weeks. It also depends where you live if you can buy ammo over the internet. I


Cabelas had 1000 round boxes today. Price sucked but its a 1000 rounds I didn't have.


----------



## SDF880 (Mar 28, 2013)

Slippy said:


> How much is bulk?
> 
> My advice is to start in the late 90's or so and buy a brick every other week or whenever you or your wife goes to the Walmart. Then once or twice a year buy 5 or 10 bricks. Shoot when you get the urge. Do this every year for a long time and you should be in good shape on .22lr.
> 
> I know someone who did this and they have all they need! :anonymous:


By golly I know that same guy!


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

ghostman said:


> anyone know any sites that sells ammo in bulk? Specifically 22LR


I work at a major sporting goods store, and I watch the hoarding of .22lr across all groups of age and income levels.

I ponder this as I currently have a few thousand rounds and shoot very little of them every year, I find the .17hmr a far better round taking everything from ground squirrels to fox and coyotes. Why use a relic from the past when so many better options are out there.

There is a shortage of .22 magnum ammo, but the .17hmr is on the shelves all the time and usually is cheaper than .22 mag.

I don't see the reason for the .22lr hoarding except they are reasonably cheap and the sheeple looking to buy them are just looking for a way to prepare for a future they don't understand. IMO spend a bit more and stock .223 ammo which is far more lethal and only about 3x the price per round.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

SG ammo, Ammoman, ammunitionstore, lucky gunner. Bunches of them.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Try ammo seek.com.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> ...IMO spend a bit more and stock .223 ammo which is far more lethal and only about 3x the price per round.


I know a guy who started buying not .223 but 5.56 sometime in 2005. Everytime he or his wife would go to the sporting goods or lgs they would buy a few boxes. Then once or twice a year, they would make a large purchase of 500-1000 rounds. They shot when they wanted. They still do that. Hence they are OK on that round....as well as many other rounds.

People, listen and listen closely.

The absolute best way to ensure that you have the ammo that you need is to buy regularly. If you're worried about a penny or two variance in the cost per round, then you're worrying about the wrong thing...if you want to have ammo.

I call it inventory cost averaging. Make a list of the calibers that you need and when you visit the sporting goods/lgs buy weekly or monthly. You'll be surprised how the boxes add up. Then periodically, make a large bulk purchase.

Its a simple philosophy that you can use for food, ammo, whatever.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Thanks for the laugh, I needed that.


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

prices have gone up in the last few years, but I am starting to see 22LR ammo more and more, but alway more then the prices they used to be. Then I did some research and found an artical about how there are only 5 planets in the US that can make primers or any type of rimfire ammo, and this includes the nail gun stuff. I know the nail gun stuff sells for more then a 22LR and there is no lead bullet just a crimp. Then factor in the super 17 and the 17HMR becoming really popular and costing more and I think you see the where the problem lie, there is less profit in 22LR then other rimfire types, so they are using those 5 plants to make more primers for the other types of rimfire, which are more profitable. Plus When I was teasing my LGS about the mark up in 22LR ammo he showed me the invoice from his vender for the price of 22LR ammo. It had gone up so he has to mark his up to make a profit. This could even be the manufacutres raising the price to the disturbers so they can make make more money on those bricks of 22. On the bright side we are seeing more 22LR being imported from other countries so maybe adding some new products will lower the prices again.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

GunBot 17hmr rimfire ammo

Just bought 5.56, .38, and 9mm  by the hundreds...

And Freedom Munitions keeps running specials! Just bought 1000 rounds of .45 ACP with a 4% discount and Free shipping! most other places wanted anywhere from $35 - $60 shipping!!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Michael_Js said:


> GunBot 17hmr rimfire ammo
> 
> Just bought 5.56, .38, and 9mm  by the hundreds...
> 
> And Freedom Munitions keeps running specials! Just bought 1000 rounds of .45 ACP with a 4% discount and Free shipping! most other places wanted anywhere from $35 - $60 shipping!!


I highly advise against them. Not only have I had problems with their .308 ammo, there have been people over at taurusarmed.net who have had pistol ammo problems.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

By the way; thanks for starting a bulk ammo thread. I haven't thought of buying more ammo in a couple weeks.

Just ordered 1,000 rounds of 500 Rounds of Bulk 7.62x51mm Long Range Ammo by Lake City - 175gr HPBT XM118

and 1,000 rounds of 1000 Rounds of Bulk .223 Ammo by Fiocchi - 62gr FMJBT

Good thing there's going to be a lot of overtime at work for the next couple weeks!


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

I shoot when I like and if it looks like I'm getting close to my minimum I just order another case so I'm never low. I shop at targetsportsusa.com, they do free shipping if you buy the case.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

phrogman said:


> I shoot when I like and if it looks like I'm getting close to my minimum I just order another case so I'm never low. I shop at targetsportsusa.com, they do free shipping if you buy the case.


Dang. You couldn't have posted that an hour ago, jerk? :armata_PDT_12:


----------



## phrogman (Apr 17, 2014)

Hahaha you can always buy more.


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm going a bit old school here but I have been buying a lot more bullets over the last 8 months or so than loaded ammo as I have a goodly amount of powder and primers. I understand that buying ammo is a good thing, but deciding to reload your empty brass will save you 50% over the cost of buying new. 

IMO you best prep is a reloading press.


----------



## Michael_Js (Dec 4, 2013)

Denton said:


> I highly advise against them. Not only have I had problems with their .308 ammo, there have been people over at taurusarmed.net who have had pistol ammo problems.


Hmmm. Been shooting their ammo in .38, 9mm, and .45 for some time. Never had an issue. I don't think the .308 I have is from them, so can't say for that one.

thank you,
Michael J.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The Father-in-Law gave my wife two of his .22 rifles. A Marlin autoloader and a Marlin bolt gun. I have cleaned these things up, replaced springs, polished, re-blued and cleaned them again but they just aren't reliable. She wants her brother to get them when her Dad passes but I want him to at least have something that works. Not a .22 fan.


----------

